

"Ideas by Raganwald" is free today - raganwald
https://leanpub.com/b/raganwald

======
raganwald
It would be insulting to say "in honour of Aaron," given that I obtain a great
deal of gratification when people read my works and that a wider audience
helps my career.

But I will say that reading about academics open sourcing their works in his
honour reminded me that everyone wins when ideas travel freely, and that is
the theme of one of the books in this bundle.

------
mark_l_watson
Thanks Reg!

